
New MacBooks Said to Launch in 2017 with Price Cuts and Up to 32GB of RAM - charlieegan3
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/31/macbooks-2017-price-cuts-32gb-ram/
======
grzm
_" Finally, Kuo expects refreshed MacBooks Pros to be launched in the second
half of 2017 with support for 32GB of RAM. However, Kuo says this is dependent
on whether Intel launches Cannonlake processors on time."_

Wonder how this will affect sales now. It's likely going to be a year until
the new machines ship. What percentage of people will wait?

------
andreareina
Bad title on the article, there's no credible source to say "said".
"Conjectured" would be appropriate. Or maybe "rumored"…

